# Powerlines are too close, options?



## dark_abyss_ (May 7, 2021)

An old church (now a private residence) has a flat back roof (adjacent to the alley). The power line is less than 5 ft away from the roof causing concern and limiting the options to extend the roof as a carport and adding a pitch. Previously the alley was owned by the city but was recently abandoned.

Is there any way to get the power company to move the lines and pay for it in Michigan? I thought I saw a possible code where if there was a ladder permanently attached leading to the roof, they would have to ensure it’s 13 ft away.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd talk to some roof or remodeling contractors that are familiar with your local codes and power company, they should know.


----------

